# Possible new Cherokee Co. bow record



## ATLRoach (Oct 17, 2007)

My cousin killed this buck last night in Cherokee with his bow.


----------



## Bowman#3 (Oct 17, 2007)

my goodness


----------



## Gunner308 (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW. Where at in Cherokee was that hoss taken.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 17, 2007)

that is a BRUTE


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Oct 17, 2007)

I live in Cherokee and hunt in Talbot... why do I go to Talbot


----------



## Just BB (Oct 17, 2007)

May be more than a cherokee record


----------



## BowShot (Oct 17, 2007)

congrats.   That is an exceptional deer.


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 17, 2007)

sbmb0913 said:


> WOW. Where at in Cherokee was that hoss taken.



Undisclosed location.. There are more this big or bigger.


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 17, 2007)

Just BB said:


> May be more than a cherokee record



Thats what I was thinking! awesome deer


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 17, 2007)

Holy crap!!! That is a monster anywhere, Cherokee or not. Awesome!!!


----------



## ryano (Oct 17, 2007)

what is he gonna net? 

my goodness what a BEAST!!!!!!!!!! 

buck of a lifetime right there anywhere in the US!

WOW!


----------



## Buck (Oct 17, 2007)

MERCY!


----------



## creekbender (Oct 17, 2007)

man what a deer


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Oct 17, 2007)

wow look at those brows and that mass, could make the cover of GON


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 17, 2007)

We haven't put tape on him yet but we guess well into the 160+". He is waiting on his buddy to get back from out of state to score him. Also his bow fits the requirements for P&Y.


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 17, 2007)

thats a heartattack right there


----------



## JR (Oct 17, 2007)

My brother went and saw this deer this afternoon, and talked to the shooter!  Congrats to your cousin!  Early estimates are GROSS of mid-160's, net low-140's!  A mighty fine deer!  Especially for INSIDE the city limits of Woodstock!


----------



## quackwacker (Oct 17, 2007)

Man that is a nice deer right there. Congrats to the hunter.  I cant wait to hear the story.


----------



## WSB (Oct 17, 2007)

What a buck!! Congrats to your cousin.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 17, 2007)

Very, very nice buck!


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 17, 2007)

Monster !!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 17, 2007)

MONSTER buck!!


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Oct 17, 2007)

That's a Hoss For sure.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep, now that's a shooter boys and girls Tell him Congratulations on a great harvest........


----------



## whitetaco02 (Oct 17, 2007)

Kyle, tell you cousin congratulations!!  That deer has some unbelievable mass!!  I think it could definitely make the cover of GON!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 17, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about. Congrats to your cousin.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 17, 2007)

my lord what an absolute beast. tell him congrats!


----------



## UGAalum13 (Oct 17, 2007)

Good gawd Girdy!!!  I used to live in Cherokee and never saw anything like that.  What a trophy!!!


----------



## tim1225agr (Oct 17, 2007)

The county record is 132 and some eights.  That deer is MUCH bigger.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 17, 2007)

coolest brow tines I've ever seen!-I just looked closer-missing tines? awesome rack!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 17, 2007)

Would have been a good one next year....


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 18, 2007)

Dad gum MONSTER !


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Oct 18, 2007)

Trophy for any location in Ga. And he got him with a bow. What a trophy. Hope he gets in the books. That is a Great deer no matter where you hunt. Super Brow Tines. Congrats to the hunter. Tim


----------



## zman (Oct 18, 2007)

would of been a good 1 next year. really holy cow


----------



## shakey hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

It would have winded me from the stuff in my pants.What a monster congrats on a deer of a lifetime


----------



## Rob (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow!  What an awesome deer.


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Lord-


----------



## secondseason (Oct 18, 2007)

Goodness Gracious!! I would have jumped out of my stand in pursuit of that one.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 18, 2007)

Lets here the story.


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 18, 2007)

deerbandit said:


> Lets here the story.



He has the link maybe he will jump in..


----------



## miller (Oct 18, 2007)

Large! Those brow tines are amazing.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW.  Really nice deer.


----------



## Cward (Oct 18, 2007)

ATLRoach said:


> Undisclosed location.. There are more this big or bigger.




I knew that was coming! 

I get so tickled everytime someone kills a buck, they always say that there was one bigger with it and they just couldn't get a shot at it or they know there's a bigger one there.

 Come on!!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Oct 18, 2007)

What a deer!!


----------



## kbotta (Oct 18, 2007)

beauty!!!


----------



## alphachief (Oct 18, 2007)

What a beast!  Congrats to your cousin.


----------



## bass4fun (Oct 18, 2007)

Good grief!!!!!!!!  That's a Good un'!!!!


----------



## Mudpie (Oct 18, 2007)

Outstanding deer and congratulations to the hunter that is a Buck of a lifetime. I have lived in Cherokee county all my life and hunted here also that is a dream animal anywhere.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 18, 2007)

Wowzer, that's the reel deel


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 18, 2007)

Kyle I don't think it is possible...It is the county record,and according to the #'s you gave me earlier..He's bucking for #2 Ga all time archery record if he scores as typical.

Awesome...I knew I lost my MOJO somewhere...He must have found it at your wedding..I would like it back..lol


----------



## CARDNUT (Oct 18, 2007)

I will tell you as a fact that there is deer in Cherokee county that is as big if not bigger than that hoss. I have seen 3 bucks the past 2 years that I would swear would be state records standing along side the road!!!!  I've got a photo of a deer that class eating off of a bush in my front yard in a SUBDIVISION!!!!!!!!!!.....................

Anyhow, bro, that is one big _ss Deer........Congratss........NUT


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 18, 2007)

186 and some 1/8s rough gross it will net in the very high 160 if not 170. Also after it was measured it is very symmetrical except for the brows.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 18, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh Yeaaaaaaa! Thats one heck of a bowkill!


----------



## UGAalum13 (Oct 19, 2007)

Man, this thing is like a train wreck.  I can't stop looking at it!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 19, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> My brother went and saw this deer this afternoon, and talked to the shooter!  Congrats to your cousin!  Early estimates are GROSS of mid-160's, net low-140's!  A mighty fine deer!  Especially for INSIDE the city limits of Woodstock!


So much for "undisclosed location". 




Good GAWD what a buck!

Cherokee does have some nice ones that's for sure.  I've seen them!  Nothing like that that though!  What a beast!


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 19, 2007)

Well considering the location and size was wrong that was posted, he has nothing to worry about.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 19, 2007)

*RE: Cherokee Buck*

Words cannot express the sadness that such an awesome animal has departed the earth...without me being the shooter!!!

Congratulations!!! That is definately a beast of a GA buck!


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 19, 2007)

awsome deer


----------



## blazer21 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Monster*

I cant tell you how many times that i have looked at the pics of this GIANT, one hec of a buck from  anywhere in the country. Congradulations!!!!!


----------



## pnome (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, congrats to your cousin!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 19, 2007)

CARDNUT said:


> I will tell you as a fact that there is deer in Cherokee county that is as big if not bigger than that hoss. I have seen 3 bucks the past 2 years that I would swear would be state records standing along side the road!!!!  I've got a photo of a deer that class eating off of a bush in my front yard in a SUBDIVISION!!!!!!!!!!.....................
> 
> Anyhow, bro, that is one big _ss Deer........Congratss........NUT



pic


----------



## parkerman (Oct 19, 2007)

That is a huge deer.  Congrats to your cousin.  From what I hear, it could not have happened to a nicer guy as well.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 19, 2007)

STUD


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2007)

Good Lord !!  I am getting the heart beat just looking at the pics


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 20, 2007)

man what a buck, will surely have to get the pics and story in GON, hope he is a gon subscriber, i would be pretty sure he would be headed for the truck buck shoot out!!  awesome, awesome awesome... and since i live in cherokee it has my mind wondering all over the county. man oh man.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 21, 2007)

Cward said:


> I knew that was coming!
> 
> I get so tickled everytime someone kills a buck, they always say that there was one bigger with it and they just couldn't get a shot at it or they know there's a bigger one there.
> 
> Come on!!



Has happened to me at least 1 time, I almost shot a great 8 when the bigger 10 came into view for the shot,and watched an even bigger 10 run off with the 8. Halloween day 1985. It does happen.

That is 1 fine moosehead right there BTW.


----------



## packrat (Oct 21, 2007)

*buck*

Good-gooba-dee-goo


----------



## Spooner (Oct 21, 2007)

That's some serious BONE on that head!!! A deer of a lifetime, enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Wave (Oct 21, 2007)

we got some good deer here in Cherokee but there all getting chased off by bulldozers and developers got to love those suburban bucks. do you know how old it was?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this.  Man what a buck !!!!!!!  Where'd he get him, Cherokee County, Illinois?


----------



## Gadget (Oct 21, 2007)

The man.   180's gross ! .......Buck of a lifetime there.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Oct 21, 2007)

man thats a giant.aweaome deer there.did yall have any trail pics?was that the first time he saw him?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats on an unbelievable buck!


----------



## crowe1187 (Oct 21, 2007)

he was scored at the taxidermy at a gross of 186". it had 27" main beams, besides that i cant remember any other specifics


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 21, 2007)

He was 3.5-4 years old.. Yes there is a bigger one that has crossed brow tines. There are trail cam pics but I don't have them. He's waiting the 60 day dry time before it is officially scored.


----------



## Drake1807 (Oct 22, 2007)

Awsome Buck! Congrats!


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 22, 2007)

Now thats a hoss congrats to ur cuz!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations to the Happy hunter and thanks for posting the pics..Man what a hoss!!


----------



## Smokey (Oct 22, 2007)

Holy Crap


----------



## Drake1807 (Oct 22, 2007)

Unbelieveable!! Congrats!!


----------



## mossyoak0270 (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats - he has to gross 170 - 180


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 23, 2007)

mossyoak0270 said:


> Congrats - he has to gross 170 - 180



Rough gross is 186 and some 1/8s


----------



## countrytime (Oct 23, 2007)

That is the MAN right their.


----------



## puredrenalin (Oct 24, 2007)

ATLRoach said:


> We haven't put tape on him yet but we guess well into the 160+". He is waiting on his buddy to get back from out of state to score him. Also his bow fits the requirements for P&Y.



As long as he didnt shoot a Lumenock, hes good....Long story, but read the arrow section in P&Y....Congrats to him!! Thats a fine buck!! Definately something to be proud of, and I hope that he gets it in the book!!


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 24, 2007)

No Lumenocks


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 24, 2007)

ok..........what is the deal with "Lumenocks" ?


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 24, 2007)

Electric Device is not allowed on the bow for P&Y.


----------



## hansel (Oct 24, 2007)

Edited by Arrow Flinger for typing around the censor


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Oct 24, 2007)

If that deer is 3.5 I would be absolutely floored.  That would mean he had a couple years of growth left and I just don't see it.  Not saying it is impossible just saying he could be a 200" deer at his peak!  i don't have a lot to go off of but looking at his facial structure he looks like he is older than 3.5 more like 5.5+ but who knows.  UGA could do a cross-section examination of the teeth and come up with an accurate age but in the end does it really matter with a deer like that.


----------



## JR (Oct 24, 2007)

ATLRoach said:


> Well considering the location and size was wrong that was posted, he has nothing to worry about.



Huh... You're right.  I guess I thought most of the surround area (within 3 miles of the processor) was inside the city limits...


----------



## LadyGunner (Oct 24, 2007)

Woah!  awesome buck - congrats to the hunter


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 25, 2007)

howboutthemdawgs said:


> If that deer is 3.5 I would be absolutely floored.  That would mean he had a couple years of growth left and I just don't see it.  Not saying it is impossible just saying he could be a 200" deer at his peak!  i don't have a lot to go off of but looking at his facial structure he looks like he is older than 3.5 more like 5.5+ but who knows.  UGA could do a cross-section examination of the teeth and come up with an accurate age but in the end does it really matter with a deer like that.



That was my guess as well.. I immediately thought 5+ looking at the face and body but it only had one worn tooth and jaws matched a 3.5-4 year old deer via the taxidermist.   

Kenny:
 The deer was near woodstock but not killed in the limits.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Oct 26, 2007)

That is one Awesome Buck.  Congratulations.  I hope I see the same in IL and KY next month.


----------



## HughW (Oct 26, 2007)

Phenomenal!  The mass on the rack is absolutely amazing for a GA buck!  Congratulations to your cousin.  

Hugh


----------



## Killdee (Oct 26, 2007)

I just talked to John Crane at Cranes taxidermy in Acworth and was told he just got in about a 160 from Cherokee county and that it wasnt this one. Whats up with Cherokee co. this year, thats some nice bucks.


----------



## tigerfishin (Nov 12, 2007)

CARDNUT said:


> I will tell you as a fact that there is deer in Cherokee county that is as big if not bigger than that hoss. I have seen 3 bucks the past 2 years that I would swear would be state records standing along side the road!!!!  I've got a photo of a deer that class eating off of a bush in my front yard in a SUBDIVISION!!!!!!!!!!.....................
> 
> Anyhow, bro, that is one big _ss Deer........Congratss........NUT


lets see the picture of that hoss in your yard.


----------



## Allen Waters (Nov 13, 2007)

Cward said:


> I knew that was coming!
> 
> I get so tickled everytime someone kills a buck, they always say that there was one bigger with it and they just couldn't get a shot at it or they know there's a bigger one there.
> 
> Come on!!



if an area can produce a buck that size it usually can produce more that size. duh..


----------



## Allen Waters (Nov 13, 2007)

CARDNUT said:


> I will tell you as a fact that there is deer in Cherokee county that is as big if not bigger than that hoss. I have seen 3 bucks the past 2 years that I would swear would be state records standing along side the road!!!!  I've got a photo of a deer that class eating off of a bush in my front yard in a SUBDIVISION!!!!!!!!!!.....................
> 
> Anyhow, bro, that is one big _ss Deer........Congratss........NUT



dude... we want to see the pic please


----------



## dixie (Nov 13, 2007)

Not bad for a north Ga deer


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 13, 2007)

AWESOME DEER!!!!!!!!!!

I like the bow also..looks like a vectrix...I like mine


----------



## puredrenalin (Nov 14, 2007)

NICE!!! Congrats!!


----------



## CARDNUT (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't find the photo of the buck in my yard because the picture was on my old hard drive. This photo however were taken on the back side of my old subdivision that is in the TOWNE LAKE area just up the road from Woodstock in Cherokee county courtesy of my neighbor.. I will say that these bucks were about 100yds behind his house in the culdisac across the street....One of these bucks is no longer with us as he shot it the same year.. The one in the back that is..... So there around fellas...







This photo is pretty bad because it was from a distance, but is on lake Allatoona of a piebald spike... This is unrelated to a big buck but still, it's cool that they are around too which is also in cherokee county. This deer was pretty darn big for a spike as well.....


----------



## ATLRoach (Nov 19, 2007)

Mudfeather said:


> AWESOME DEER!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I like the bow also..looks like a vectrix...I like mine



It is a Hoyt Vectrix


----------



## Stumper (Nov 19, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## Ricochet (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, awesome buck!


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 25, 2008)

Official score for P&Y was 178 2/8 Non Typical and 152 3/8 Typicial..Will be scored and submitted as a non typical.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 25, 2008)

ATLRoach said:


> Official score for P&Y was 178 2/8 Non Typical and 152 3/8 Typicial..Will be scored and submitted as a non typical.




Where does that rank him in the Ga records?


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 25, 2008)

Top 10


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 25, 2008)

Gadget said:


> Where does that rank him in the Ga records?



http://www.southeasternoutdoors.com/outdoors/hunting/bc-deer-georgia.html

Hunter/Owner Typ/Non Score County Year 
Billy Joe Padgett Non 248-4/8 Telfair 1998 
John L. Htton, Jr. Non 240-3/8 Monroe 1973 
Blakely Voltz Non 231-2/8 Muscogee 1997 
Bob Gillespie Non 216-2/8 Wilkes 1978 
Thomas H. Cooper Non 215-7/8 Putnam 1974 
Hut Jenkins Non 215-1/8 Unk Unk 
Wade Patterson Non 211-4/8 Worth 1988 
Walter Keel Non 210-1/8 Crawford 1971 
Lamar Darley Non 208-3/8 Decatur 1964 
Jerry Malone Non 207-3/8 Jones 1967 
GA DNR Non 206-4/8 Madison 1993 
GA DNR Non 206-3/8 Colquitt 1990 
Lauren C. Atwell Non 204-6/8 Harris 2002 
Cutris Long Non 203-4/8 Jones 1965 
Rolf Kauka Non 202-3/8 Thomas 1991 
Tommy Buford Non 202-2/8 Mitchell 2001 
J. Richard Mocko Non 202-2/8 Oglethorpe 1983 
Dwaine Davis Non 201 Wilkinson 1990 
Jacky Stanfill Non 200-1/8 Colquitt 2002 
Ken Brown Non 199-6/8 Harris 1974 
Hugh Barber Non 199-5/8 Jasper 1959 
David Frost Non 198-4/8 Wheeler 1983 
Wayne Griffin Non 197-4/8 Dooly 1984 
R. H. Bumbalough Non 197-3/8 Newton 1969 
Major Beard / David Brannen Non 196-7/8 Macon 1971 
Frank Pritchard Non 196 Jasper 1968 
Shane Calhoun Non 195-4/8 Worth 1985 
Olen P. Ross Non 195-3/8 Colquitt 1976 
Jackie Bailey Non 195-3/8 Johnson 1999 
Donald K. Duren Non 195-2/8 Brooks 1970 
Wesley Jones Non 195-1/8 Macon 1986 
Buck Ashe Typ 191-4/8 Monroe 1961 
Floyd Benson Typ 184-3/8 Paulding 1962 
Joe Morgan Typ 184-2/8 Dooly 1985 
Gene Almand Typ 184 Newton 1966 
Kenton Adams Typ 184 Hart 1986 
Clayton Kitchens Typ 180-7/8 Jones 1957 
David Moon Typ 180-2/8 Newton 1972 
Gary Littlejohn Typ 179-2/8 Lamar 1968 
Cy Smith Typ 179-1/8 Twiggs 1970 
Hubert Moody Typ 179 Jasper 1957 
Usher Malcolm Typ 179 Oglethorpe 1974 
Shannon Akin Typ 179 Dooly 1981 
W. Michael Layfield Typ 178-5/8 Taylor 1997 
Clyde E. Anderson Typ 178-5/8 Thomas 1969 
Brent McCarty Typ 178-5/8 Macon 1999 
Ricky Dowis Typ 178-3/8 Mitchell 1997 
Alfred Wright Typ 177-7/8 Haralson 1982 
Bill Athon Typ 177-5/8 Macon 1976 
D. Harold Cannon Typ 177-5/8 Macon 1976 
Tomothy Carter Typ 177-5/8 Colquitt 1990 
Jim Richards Typ 176-4/8 Heard 1977 
Mike Wilson Typ 176-2/8 Macon 1981 
Claude McKibben, Jr. Typ 176-2/8 Troup 1984 
Jeff Hill Typ 176-1/8 Randolph 1991 
Joe Freeman Typ 175-7/8 Brooks 1978 
John Underwood Typ 175-4/8 Colquitt 1976 
Charles Haynie Typ 175-4/8 Macon 1987 
L. Edwin Massey Typ 175-3/8 Worth 1962 
Harold Cole Typ 174-6/8 Talbot 1985 
Ken Yearta Typ 173-6/8 Carroll 1983 
Unk Typ 173-3/8 Monroe 1979 
John C. Heard Typ 173-2/8 Meriwether 1973 
Michael Long Typ 173-1/8 Morgan 1991 
Paul W. Smith Typ 173-1/8 Dodge 1993 
Bill Shirley, Jr. Typ 172-7/8 Newton 1967 
Keith McCullogh Typ 172-7/8 Heard 1982 
Al Collins Typ 172-6/8 Mitchell 1991 
J. P. Flournoy Typ 172-4/8 Dougherty 1969 
Bob Bell Typ 172-4/8 Randolph 1979 
Alan Whitaker Typ 172-4/8 Colquitt 1996 
Mike Gregory Typ 172-3/8 Fulton 1986 
Jeff Banks Typ 172-3/8 Morgan 2001 
Spunky Thornton Typ 172-2/8 Putnam 1983 
Marty McNulty Typ 172-1/8 Dooly 1990 
Jack Hammond Typ 172 Butts 1963 
Mayo Tucker Typ 172 Tift 1982 
Craig Walker Typ 171-6/8 Telfair 1993 
Charles Childee Typ 171-6/8 Taylor 1985 
Donald Graham Typ 171-5/8 Baldwin 1977 
Jerry Cook Typ 171-3/8 Turner 1986 
James Mashburn Typ 170-7/8 Worth 1983 
Gorman Riley Typ 170-6/8 Harris 1983 
Darrell Evans Typ 170-6/8 Laurens 1992 
Jack Garrison Typ 170-5/8 Lowndes 1983 
Wade Cown Typ 170-5/8 Jasper 1961 
Stan Steiner Typ 170-5/8 Lee 1991 
T. E. Land Typ 170-4/8 Monroe 1958 
Scott Urquhart Typ 170-3/8 Wilcox 1981 
Jim Whitaker Typ 170-3/8 Wilkinson 1982 
Douglas Freeman Typ 170-3/8 Coweta 1978 
Gary McMahan Typ 170-3/8 Hancock 2003 
Harold Cannon Typ 170-2/8 Oglethorpe 1971 
Glenn Owens / James Owens Typ 170-1/8 Jasper 1967 
Joseph J. Ryals Typ 170-1/8 Taylor 1998 
Robert Thaxton Typ 170-1/8 Oglethorpe 1978 
Charles Johnson Typ 170 Meriwether 1988 
Travis Strenth Typ 170 Worth 1990 
Alan Parrish Typ 170 Tift 1990


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 25, 2008)

According to GON's P&Y list he would have been #4 non-typical prior to this year but I know of at least one bigger NT taken this year!


----------



## Neocon (Jan 28, 2008)

"I can't find the photo of the buck in my yard because the picture was on my old hard drive. This photo however were taken on the back side of my old subdivision that is in the TOWNE LAKE area just up the road from Woodstock in Cherokee county courtesy of my neighbor.. I will say that these bucks were about 100yds behind his house in the culdisac across the street....One of these bucks is no longer with us as he shot it the same year.. The one in the back that is..... So there around fellas..."

That is crazy...I live VERY close to this area and I'm moving.
I;ve does beding in my yard but nothing that big


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 28, 2008)

*Wow!*

That is a majestic animal for sure!  Congratulations!

Garrick


----------



## hansel (Jan 29, 2008)

That's a monster, I'd would have probbably poo'd myself before shooting him


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 29, 2008)

whitetaco02 said:


> http://www.southeasternoutdoors.com/outdoors/hunting/bc-deer-georgia.html
> 
> Hunter/Owner Typ/Non Score County Year
> Billy Joe Padgett Non 248-4/8 Telfair 1998
> ...



Out of these which are bow kills?


----------

